
Mojolicious 3.0 released: Perl real-time web framework - draegtun
http://blog.kraih.com/mojolicious-30-released
======
marcusramberg
Mojolicious playing nicely with other IOLoops is probably my favorite new
feature since 2.0 - [http://blog.kraih.com/mojolicious-hack-of-the-day-more-
anyev...](http://blog.kraih.com/mojolicious-hack-of-the-day-more-anyevent-oh)
. What would you guys like to see for 4.0?

------
tempire
This is an excellent example of Modern Perl, more so than the article posted
the other day. No magic, very easy to understand, documented, and structured.

------
memowe
Excellent! Using it on a daily basis with so much fun. :D

